
Netflix assets server certificate revoked, causing the site to break on Chrome - paralin
Looks like Netflix&#x27;s certificate has been revoked for nflximg.net, which seems to be their CDN.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www2-ext-s.nflximg.net&#x2F;pkg&#x2F;4.2.8&#x2F;web&#x2F;233e8174&#x2F;css-secure&#x2F;3&#x2F;01501701602200001f0180a10a001902001b03204403a02105018f10b01a03917f0a2180181182&#x2F;css&#x2F;z<p>Whoops.
======
yuhong
I think this is a side effect of the revocation of the old 1024-bit VeriSign
Class 3 root.

